# true cold air



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

arty: Modified stock air box pulling air from outside and is cold to the touch after higway run. Strong gains after tune.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Modified? Whats the secret?


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweetspot on air box were it touches fram. The little corner to the left of the air hole. Also a space between altenator which runs down and under to front of car ran a custom 2 inch pipe and snorkel.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you post a pic, good idea, just concerned about water. Can you show us?:confused


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Will post pictures and complete details soon. My son is the technical wizard. Water has not been an issue I dont drive it in rain but will be installing a block off plate .


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

That's for the post, good idea, like your idea, trying to come up with something also, looking forward to it...:cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you're going to want to go bigger than a 2" hose. your throttle body is either ~3" (78mm) or ~3.5" (90mm). 2" would be less than half the cross sectional area of a 3". your temp may be OK but your MAP (vacuum) isn't.


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

Dont know about cross section but do know that car was not breathing thru the little inlet under hood. With this set up air is forced in to the box and is being filtered and IATs are downn. Oh I just measured pipe thought it was 2 but three inches dead on.Hard pipe wtih adjustable bends and turns.Friend has a 02 SS before set up he woud kill me good he has good mods. Test with just the air mod and I was half a car length down 50 roll. with tune and mods 1/2 length on him. Check out rides at http://www.freewebs.com/pontiacboy1/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

cool. i just wanted to get you going in the right direction. if you have a LS2 you'll want 4" intake pipe especially if it has bends. bends cause air restriction. if you have tuning software or a handheld, log your MAPs at full throttle thru the rpm bands. you'll want MAPs close to 100 up to redline. you can check your IATs to see how fast they are responding by idling your car for about 15 min., take off hard and see how many seconds (or minutes) it takes to get down close to ambient readings. the stock IAT sensor is slow reacting even with a cool air supply and in my opinion should be replaced. you'll want to get close to ambient readings in a matter of a few seconds.


----------

